# What is Capital levy at an international school ?



## rodap

What is capital levy at an international school ? Do you have to pay that when you enroll your kid ? Thanks  .


----------



## xabiaxica

rodap said:


> What is capital levy at an international school ? Do you have to pay that when you enroll your kid ? Thanks  .


is that the matriculation/enrolment fee?

then yes, I would imagine so


----------



## rodap

xabiachica said:


> is that the matriculation/enrolment fee?
> 
> then yes, I would imagine so


They have application fee, registration fee, tuition then capital levy that is a huge amount ! Lol


----------



## xabiaxica

rodap said:


> They have application fee, registration fee, tuition then capital levy that is a huge amount ! Lol


wow!

what school is that?

mine were at International school for a short while when we first came here - I don't remember paying anything other than the tuition fees & a registration fee


----------



## rodap

xabiachica said:


> wow!
> 
> what school is that?
> 
> mine were at International school for a short while when we first came here - I don't remember paying anything other than the tuition fees & a registration fee


Crazy right ? Is American School of Barcelona .


----------



## xabiaxica

rodap said:


> Crazy right ? Is American School of Barcelona .


I just looked at the website - is it a kind of refundable deposit?

It's an awful lot of money!

you're looking at something like 16,000 € for the first year for a primary school child


----------



## kimuyen

rodap said:


> What is capital levy at an international school ? Do you have to pay that when you enroll your kid ? Thanks  .


I remember seeing this fee at other international schools also. Did not see it listed on the website for the British school (but does not mean that they don't have it). Benjamin has a similar fee. Perhaps it is similar to what Benjamin defines their "Capital Fund Fees".

_"Capital Fund Fees
The Capital Fund Fee is a one-time charge for a newly enrolled student and is non-refundable. This fee allows the school to make investments in technology and physical infrastructure that fall outside the scope of our annual operating budget. Payment must be made in full. It may be paid in installments."_

I will post an update after our visit to Barcelona and visits to the American and British schools (crossing fingers that they have the appointments on their calendars):fingerscrossed:.


----------



## rodap

kimuyen said:


> I remember seeing this fee at other international schools also. Did not see it listed on the website for the British school (but does not mean that they don't have it). Benjamin has a similar fee. Perhaps it is similar to what Benjamin defines their "Capital Fund Fees".
> 
> _"Capital Fund Fees
> The Capital Fund Fee is a one-time charge for a newly enrolled student and is non-refundable. This fee allows the school to make investments in technology and physical infrastructure that fall outside the scope of our annual operating budget. Payment must be made in full. It may be paid in installments."_
> 
> I will post an update after our visit to Barcelona and visits to the American and British schools (crossing fingers that they have the appointments on their calendars):fingerscrossed:.



Thanks, I just looked there too. I thought BF was more expensive but it's kinda the same . 

Funny thing " Payment must be paid in full. it may be paid in installments ." Which one is it ?!?!? Lol  

That means you pay registration fee, admission fee, first month tuition , capital fund and bus up front ! That is a lot of money !!!! Lol


----------

